# help with snails and duckweed



## salotti5150 (Jan 28, 2006)

In my 20g planted tank I have those small little snails that multiply every twenty minutes or so and I was wondering what fish or fishes like to eat them. I also somehow got duckweed in my tank and was wondering if there were fish that like to eat that. Right now I have dwarf platys, corys and otos in my tank so fish that get along with these guys would be good. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No fish that fits in a 20 gallon will eat duckweed. You could try some of the smaller species of austrailian rainbowfish. The best idea is to just keep netting it out.


----------



## Rem1061 (Nov 7, 2005)

Get two or three Clown Loaches. They won't help on the duckweed but they suck the snails out of their shells and eat them.

Richard


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

CLown loaches will not work for a 20 gallon tank. They have the potential to get huge (up to a foot in length), but they are very slow growers once they get to about 4 inches.

There are other, smaller loaches that will work. Yoyos top out at about 4 inches. Queen botias also stay somewhat small and will work. Botia histrionica will also work and stay smaller. Any of these eat snails as fast as you can get them in, are very sociable. Yoyos put me in mind of a bunch of boisterous puppies. But, you will need at least 3.


----------



## cenedra (Feb 12, 2006)

if its not a planted tank and snails are not eating plants id just leave them 

snails are a natural part of the eco system and are good bottom cleaners
just scoop them out as they get bigger to keep population under control


try mollys for the duckweed
i cant keep duckweed around here because of them


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

I have found the quickest and easiest way to cut down the snail population is to drop a few 'canned green beans" into the tank...wait a bit, and the green bean will be covered with snails, remove, snails and all...and toss in trash, and repeat! A good friend turned me on to this trick...and have used it ever since! ;-)


----------

